# Fighting Against



## rogerblingham (Aug 26, 2015)

At the outset of this short essay, let me recognize the fighter in you and respect that fighter.


----------



## John Oberon (Aug 27, 2015)

Was there some kind of point you wanted to make with this? Just wondering, because I sure don't see any.

Do you realize that probably about 10% of your words are some variant of either "fight" or "you"? Might consider axing at least half of those. Maybe it would make more sense, but I doubt it. At least it would be more concise drivel, lol.


----------



## Sleepwriter (Aug 27, 2015)

Okay, there are millions of the things you can fight against Or you could put love in front of them or even ignore.   Not sure if you were going for some kind of introspective piece or not,  I didnt really get anything out of this.


----------



## rogerblingham (Aug 28, 2015)

Dear Sleepwriter,

Thanks for the suggestions. I will try and implement those. I am really sorry if I wasted your valuable time. Do you think this essay is a waste? If let me know and I will promptly remove it.

However, the essay was meant for those few souls who understand the following paragraph :
Since you have taken enough pains to read this essay so far, I appreciate your patience for 'fighting against' giving up the reading the essay. On a serious note, I have a suggestion for you. This suggestion can improve your life immediately. It is not a difficult one to implement. Just make a list of what you are 'fighting against' right now. Check whether you can do away with at least a few of them. If you can, just do away with those. You may have a difficult time to begin with. That is okay. Nothing worthwhile ever has been achieved without facing difficulty. I guarantee you a more peaceful life than what you are having now!


----------



## Sleepwriter (Aug 28, 2015)

rogerblingham said:


> Dear Sleepwriter,
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. I will try and implement those. I am really sorry if I wasted your valuable time. Do you think this essay is a waste? If let me know and I will promptly remove it.
> 
> ...





I wouldn't say I wasted my time.  Of the many things I could read, I chose to read your essay.  I agree with reducing the negative things in your life.  I've learned to recognize these things and try to nip them in the bud before they become a fight.


----------



## rogerblingham (Aug 28, 2015)

Thank you. Good luck with your fighting less or less fighting.

So it was a case of verbal diarrhea and superfluous information that produced your comment. It is a good input for me. Thanks a lot.


----------



## EmmaSohan (Aug 29, 2015)

This is what I resonated to:You talked about me trying to fight with you, even though I have no reason to. Where I work, people verbally fight with each other with really no more reason than that. So Fred will say something that Sally takes wrong, and Sally will say something mean to Fred, and Fred OF COURSE says something mean back. And now Sally is angry with Fred for what he just said, even though it was totally predictable. And then they are angry and mean with each other OF COURSE and that leads to them being enemies OF COURSE and it is all so stupid.


----------



## rogerblingham (Aug 29, 2015)

EmmaSohan said:


> This is what I resonated to:You talked about me trying to fight with you, even though I have no reason to. Where I work, people verbally fight with each other with really no more reason than that. So Fred will say something that Sally takes wrong, and Sally will say something mean to Fred, and Fred OF COURSE says something mean back. And now Sally is angry with Fred for what he just said, even though it was totally predictable. And then they are angry and mean with each other OF COURSE and that leads to them being enemies OF COURSE and it is all so stupid.



Emma, thanks. You are right and it was my attempt to verbalize that. There was yet another attempt towards pointing the reader towards introspection about everything that is resisted in the course of living. Simple logic is resist less, live more!


----------

